# saving work for cnc router



## blacktrain (Apr 9, 2017)

GREETINGS TO EVERYONE;
i AM A NEWBIE TO THE CNC WORLD SO FORGIVE ME IF i ASK STUPID QUESTIONS, BUT THATS HOW YOU LEARN IS BY ASKING PEOPLE THAT KNOW. i HAVE A lAGUNA Swift 4x4 cnc router. When I program the machine to cut something out, is there a way to save the information so I can cut that same thing again at a later time? I would like to save all my work if possible so if I want to duplicate something that I have already cut at a later time, I could. I appreciate your help, and sorry if this is a dumb question, like I said I am new to all this. Thanks....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure some of the CNC guys will be along to lend a hand.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know what software the laguna uses, but using the Vectric software there are 2 things to save.

First, when you make a project you have to save the design file. After you make the design file you generate the tool paths (g code) for the machine to run. If you save the G code, you can run the same project over and over and over. If you save the design file, you can make changes to the project and generate new G codes.

If you make a mistake and just save the G code, you have to recreate the whole thing to make changes. (trust me, learned this lesson already)

The screenshot below shows the files of one of my projects. After I cut the first one, I didn't like how deep I made some of the pockets. I was able to edit the original design and save it, and then output new toolpath Gcode. 

I also made a mistake and had to fix one of the boards I cut, so I made an 'oops' file, to re-cut just one part of the board.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi blacktrain and welcome. I'm not a CNCer but you should be able to save it like any other program I would think. I've heard that you can buy files like that. It sounds like you'll be here for a while so why not fill out your profile and give us a name or nickname to call you.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I find that saving g-code is usually a waste of time. As kp91 has stated saving the design files in an organized way (sorted by date/project type/etc..) permits quickly regenerating the g-code you need to fit the current material and bit selection you have. Part of what you need to know which isn't obviously attached to a g-code file is the bit type/diameter used, origin point strategy used, etc.. All this info can be "remembered" when you re-open your design file. 

This said, after several years of cutting projects on 3 different CNCs I now have thousands of files. My early naming/saving/sorting strategy (or lack of such) failed quickly and now I suffer lengthy searches for that one file of that one thing I might want to cut again. I usually resort to just re-drawing the thing, often with improvements culled from my experiences since the original was cut, to cut anew. 

4D


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Dropbox to transfer G-code files from my CAD/CAM computer to the CNC computer out in the shop, so all the files are on two computers and in the cloud. The Laguna, I believe, uses a thumb drive for loading files so those files are saved on that drive until you delete them. All you have to do is copy them to a hard drive to keep them. 

On the topic of naming convention, I use a pretty full description so it isn't cryptic to me months later. I also add the date to the name of the file because I sometimes update a file but realize later I liked the first one better. An example is cutting the B-52 tails I've mentioned before - _Tail profile - 2 tails - added stock - 1-20-17.tap_ - which tells me that it is the outer profile cut for 2 tails and that I've added stock to the bottom and the date is when I generated the file. I also have files for cutting just one tail and that is noted in the file name.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It would really help to know what design software you are using to generate your gcode. Any software you are using should allow you to save the design file. Some design software requires a separate program to generate the gcode files. Some software allows you to output gcode directly to the machine but should also allow you to save the gcode so you can use it over and over.

What software are you using for design and gcode creation?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

blacktrain said:


> GREETINGS TO EVERYONE;
> i AM A NEWBIE TO THE CNC WORLD SO FORGIVE ME IF i ASK STUPID QUESTIONS, BUT THATS HOW YOU LEARN IS BY ASKING PEOPLE THAT KNOW. i HAVE A lAGUNA Swift 4x4 cnc router. When I program the machine to cut something out, is there a way to save the information so I can cut that same thing again at a later time? I would like to save all my work if possible so if I want to duplicate something that I have already cut at a later time, I could. I appreciate your help, and sorry if this is a dumb question, like I said I am new to all this. Thanks....


Im a noob at this and just learning myself , so I won't be a lot of help . But welcome to the forum


----------



## blacktrain (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you to everyone helping me with this, I appreciate it. I am using V-Carve Pro for software made by Vectric. Thanks...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is a link to the tutorial for saving toolpaths in VCarve Pro

http://support.vectric.com/tutorials/V8/TPSaving/TPSaving_GEN.html

Vectric has a very good set of tutorials and they should be included with your sotware but you can find them on the Vectric site under the Support tab. Also check out the Tips and Tricks videos.


----------

